# Trying a new video format as well...



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey guys, plz give me your opinion if you like this style or not.  I am experimenting with a "music video" format with my workout video.  This clip is just a recycled workout that I thought would be great for it.  I want to get a new computer that will handle more advanced video editing in the future.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 30, 2019)

Music was totally unexpected.  I just automatically assume it's going to be hi energy red Bull music. Lol


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 30, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Music was totally unexpected.  I just automatically assume it's going to be hi energy red Bull music. Lol


Haha! Yeah.  My next one will be.  I'm uploading it soon.


----------

